# What dreams have you had?



## Apodosira (Mar 18, 2013)

This thread is not about dreams as in goals or aspirations. It is about the dreams you have while you are asleep.

Dreams of running away and hiding from those pursuing are among the most common for me. I also keep dreaming that I still live at my previous home. I may tell more about my dreams later.

Post what dreams you have had.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 18, 2013)

We already have a thread for dreams.


----------

